# Avery Training Video



## sdbirddog (Aug 11, 2004)

Has anyone seen it and is it worth the money?


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

which one?


----------



## sdbirddog (Aug 11, 2004)

PROBLEMS AND SOLUTIONS. It is the one that is on the Avery website, right now.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Very good video


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I like very much it's not a beginners tape it's for problems that may arise and they address the issues and give soulitions that have worked for them. They also have the Basics dvd that is more a training video for OB and some handling. Both a must have and the views they uses are great.


----------



## sdbirddog (Aug 11, 2004)

I am looking for a used version to buy, any sellers out there?


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I think there is one in the classified ads check there. I would post a wtb in that section may help out.


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

i watched it "online" a few months ago. It pertains more to field trials. Its entertaining but I feel that guy Farmer has a hard time describing or just explaining. Mutters at times and really makes no sense. 

Its also interesting because its almost like they are trying to becareful with the words they use when describing pressure. Like Judy wants to say "shock" and Danny wants to say "hit" and they have to choose their words carefully. I remember one scene where you could hear someone off camera reading lines to Judy and I think it was a mistake they just left in there. 

But as for the material I think it is entertaining for myself. I don't run field trials so I did not get much from this. Its obvious who all the sponsors are ;-)


----------

